# Unknown Fish



## FishManTy (Feb 28, 2004)

Alright, heres the scoup. I got stuck with 3 fish from work a few weeks ago, and no one that I have talked to has any idea what these fish are. I got 2 pics, they are kinda blurry, but you can get the jist of it. 
http://www.geocities.com/eclipse_place/fishid.html
Picture's 8 in the bottom right hand corner. Those are the ones that no one has had any luck at identifing.









I have a few a baby cichlids in with my 4 inch Id shark, along with the 3 unknowns, and the ID shark has a few bad nips in him now, and with the size of those cichlids, I have come to think it could be the unknowns creating some mischief. A friend said these fish look piranha related, so i decided maybe you guys have seen this fish around somewhere.

And with that said, if anyone in canada wants to buy the 3 unknowns, 2 id sharks, a young oscar, or a huge colony of convicts(about 20 not including fry), send me a msg. or mail me.

Thanks for your help guys!

P.S. I miss my piranhas. Had 4, hell broke loose in my tank while i was away for a week, lost them all. No good.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

anyway you can get us better pictures for number 8?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

thePACK said:


> anyway you can get us better pictures for number 8?


 yea


----------

